

Simplicity is difficult - steveklabnik
http://timeless.judofyr.net/simplicity-is-difficult

======
reinhardt
A recent theoretical CS paper reaches the opposite conclusion:
<http://www.eccc.uni-trier.de/report/2010/055/> ;-)

------
steveklabnik
... and now's the rapid iteration period. I can't be missing <title> tags for
long...

